# Thomas & Charlie - Raggies



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

These lovely boys have been with our Group for some time - they would love to have a loving home again - if you feel you could offer these lads a home please contact Anne.




























*MUST GO TOGETHER*

Name: Thomas
Sex: Male Neuter
Colour/Pattern: Blue Colourpoint
Age: 8 years old
Name: Charlie
Sex: Male Neuter
Colour/Pattern: Seal Mitted
Age: 9 years old 
Location:  Scotland
Contact: Anne (Ayrshire) 01563 539742 
[email protected]

*About Charlie and Thomas*
Thomas is a large laid back, chilled character. He is very affectionate & does like to have priority on a lap or the best seat in the house. Thomas loves his biscuits.

He has had no health problems to date.

Charlie is a more sensitive soul. He desperately needs your love & attention & came become rather down if left alone for too long. Charlie doesnt like change at all . He has a sensitive tummy so has to have the same routine & type of food Plaque build up resulted in him loosing a few back teeth- apart from that he has had no health problems. Charlie loves getting his tummy rubbed & rarely.

Both cats are indoor cats. They have had previously regular supervised access to our garden


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

The boys are still looking!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Just bumping


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

These cats are beautiful. Sadly, I could not live further away than I do (without crossing water)! Has there been any luck with finding a home for them?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi - sorry for the late reply.

I believe these cats are going to their new home this coming weekend!


----------

